#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  BP Engineering GP and ETPs

## Tiokio

Could someone  possibly share the following BP GPs GN and GDP with me please:



GP 06-67
GP 06-70
GP 06-14
GP 06-25

GP 36-25
GP 36-20

GP 65 Series (Floating Production)

GRP ST 001

GN 32-200
GDP 5.0-0001


I will be most grateful. thank youSee More: BP Engineering GP and ETPs

----------

